# Food for the Winter.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Been canning some, getting ready for the harsh Florida winter.artydance:
Three bean salad, Mix vegetables, Asparagus , Pears in syrup, Red peppers and in the slow cooker Baby Back Ribs for dinner , all I need later is finish them in the BBQ.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We are a big soup/stew family.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I sure do miss those Florida winters....
RTG, looks really good. It's so satisfying looking at jars cooling on the counters!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Canning and Teaching.*



Enchant18 said:


> I sure do miss those Florida winters....
> RTG, looks really good. It's so satisfying looking at jars cooling on the counters!


Amen to that, is a warm feeling knowing that fresh healthy food is on the shelves and also is an education for my child, I want her to learn as much as possible not to depend too much on the modern world and focus on the days of grandpa and grandma .


----------

